
Meet Riter – AI based project management tool for Agile teams - katelynsk
Riter is a project management and team collaboration tool we are currently working on and using in our own workflow. It provides you means of communication within teams and customers, smart task estimation and sprint planning based on trainable AI, full GraphQL API, time tracking, detailed statistics, files sharing and much more. We hope you find it useful for your needs.<p>Riter is focused on the entire company management, not just individual projects. You are also able to unite projects into temporary groups to work with them simultaneously, add notes, todos, task states and tags. Riter already includes a complete documentation and all basic functionality for stable work. Now we&#x27;re working on its AI and a system of bots for additional integration.<p>Riter is free for basic usage without time&#x2F;users&#x2F;projects limits, all types of feedbacks, questions and critics would be great! Riter is in beta but we are growing up rapidly. Find out more here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;riter.co or just see it in use right away for the existing demo company https:&#x2F;&#x2F;demo.riter.co
======
anigbrowl
I like it/ What's the scoop on security/self-hosting for high-sec
requirements?

~~~
katelynsk
At the moment Riter is not available for self-hosting - while it's in beta,
we'd like to first check and debug its work properly on our side. When we
release (in about 4-5 months), Riter's Enterprise plan
([https://riter.co/#pricing](https://riter.co/#pricing)) will probably be a
good choice for your requirements.

We provide a dedicated space for each company's data, so that you remain
protected from third-party interference. The distribution of user access
rights and roles prevents accidental or deliberate data corruption by your
employees. Enterprise plan will include two-factor authentication, SAML 2.0
support and custom OAuth 2.0 integration. Our team is constantly tracking
vulnerabilities and fixing them. We use secure data transfer protocols and
reliable servers. If you are interested in something specific - we are ready
to answer any additional questions.

~~~
anigbrowl
Thank you for the follow up. I think it's probably too elaborate for my small
team, but I'll keep an eye on the project.

